# 1967 GTO Post coupe 3 speed



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

First off my name is Joseph and I've an inactive member for quite a while now. I've owned my 1967 GTO since 2007 and I have been playing with it ever since. It was a factory 3 speed (FoMoCo unit) and also a post car. I'm really curious to how many of them were built that way. I know its not one of the weezy 255hp cars as they never came with the 3 speed from what I under stand, Also its not a ram air car so the 335 horse engine is what it would have had? Unfortunately it had a NOM 1965 389 in it when I bought it but still had the factory transmission and bell housing. Could any one point me in the right direction to find more out about my car? Or does anyone have an estimated idea as to actual production numbers of 3 speed post cars. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi. Coupes rule. I've had my current '67 coupe for over 20 years now. Had one brand new in '67. In all my years of looking around, I don't think there are any stats beyond the body style, auto vs standard, and engine type. In other words, of all the 67's produced with 335 hp (or any hp for that matter), all you'll get is those 3 breakdowns. It would be a Herculean task for PHS to go through the build sheets to tally up the options. I have p/s, p/b, a/c, M20 and no console. I saw a coupe many years ago in New Orleans that was a Ram Air, but you can add on those parts. For fun you should get your build sheet from PHS. That will confirm if your car started life as a 335 hp. When I show people the '67 stats in The Legend, and point to the heavy duty 3 sp being made by Ford, they kinda don't believe it. I've also heard people whisper that my coupe must be a clone since they've never seen a post car before.
So enjoy your rare tranny and no need to tell anyone that is a '65 motor unless an aficionado asks. Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever seen a 3 sp '67 in person, much less one with a Dearborn tranny. And I've never seen another '67 without a console either.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply! Mine is a manual steering, 4 wheel manual drum brakes and from what I can decide so far by the data plate is that it was a factory mariner turquoise car with a white vinyl top ( still the right blue but no top) I'm having a hard time deciphering the rest of the tag though. Its a 4:10 posi car also. Has a 10 bolt in it and the bel housing is vehicle and 3 speed specific because it's drilled and tapped for the ford 3 speed and a Muncie 4 speed as I currently have an m21 in it while I source down new bushings for the ford 3 speed. The ford 3 speed has hurst linkage and shifter on it also, I have no idea if it's factory that way or not. I'll list the fender tag the best I can and maybe you can help figure it out with me! It's also a non console car as there are no holes drilled in the floor for it to mount to. 




General Motors corporation 
03E1
ST 67-24207 PON 1968 BODY
TR 223-B K-c. PAINT
0 2L 3B

Body by Fisher 3-1


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If the rear end is in fact a BOP 4:11 that makes the car even more rare, the 4:11 was a dealer installed option and the car was ordered and delivered with a 3:90 from the factory.

With the painted top you probably have a 1 of 1 car,


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow! I never would have thought it would have been a 1 of 1 car! Before I had the car running I purchased a gear set of 4:10 for it and an installation kit and when I pulled the axles and the rear cover (it is a BOP 10 bolt) I counted the teeth on the ring and pinion and it came back as a 4:10 (or 4:11) ratio. I sent the Richmond gears back haha. It does have rear defrost and as far as I can tell besides the GTO option and roof, that's the only option I can find on it. I keep trying to upload pictures of it but it's not working. It was in barn storage for 23 years so it's not in the greatest condition and it's been an ohio car since atleast 1976. It was built in the michigan plant as well.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

1 of 1 might not be something to get real excited about. It may be only 1 because it's so odd and no other GTO buyer was interested in such utilitarian offerings. It could have been a parent trying to "slow down" their kid's new car too, and in thinking the gear would limit top speed gave no thought to the beloved stop light grand prix that most GTOs could rule. I recall a 68 3spd no option car, bought new for his son, and dad didn't want him to have a "hot rod" GTO.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Your cowl tag of 2L is a 4 speed floor shift. You said your car came with a 3 speed maunal.

O is two tone paint chrome separator strip. K in your paint section is Gulf Turquoise metallic. C is the top color of Cameo Ivory paint. If you had a vinyl top like you said it has, it would have a number and not a letter for that code.

3B is rear window defogger.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And the plot thickens.....The Dearborn 3 speed was the standard transmission in these cars. It's what you got if you didn't pay extra for a 4 speed or a 2 speed automatic...both about $160-$180 additional. All the 3 speed cars, like the 4 speed cars, got Hurst shifters Pontiac was the first make to do this, and Olds followed suit. The Dearborn 3 speed is usually swapped for a 4 speed, because it sounds better to say "I have a 4 speed". In fact, the Dearborn unit is stronger than the Muncie 4 speed and will take more abuse. It's just not as 'cool'. The PHS will tell you exactly what your car came with.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the information guys! I'm just surprised it was ordered the way it was. To me that's an odd color combination but who knows. I really have done very little research about the options of the GTO or any Pontiac for that matter. I didn't figure they had painted roofs, just vinyl tops. Thanks for clearing that up! It's surprising that according to the options tag it was a 4 speed car from the factory because i would imagine someone would have to either A.) want a 3 speed and track one down with the bell housing. Or B.) Have a donor car and used it for the flywheel back. Who knows what the actual reason is but it's nice to know! does anyone know what the "3-1" after the "body by fisher" means? it does still have the rear defrost installed, unfortunately non working. I'm assuming that the car had only two options then? the 4 speed and the rear defrost? Thanks again guys, I appreciate the time every one is taking to help me figure everything out!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My bet is that the original motor/trans was blown up early on, and an earlier GTO gave up its 389 and 3 speed for your car. Happened all the time. Whatever worked, on limited funds, got the nod. About why folks bought 3 speeds instead of 4 speeds, my boss (an older gent) filled me in. When he bought his brand new '69 Nova SS, a 4 speed was $180 more. That was a lot of $$$ in '69, over $1000 in today's dollars. He opted for a standard 3 speed because it was all he could afford, putting himself through college at the time. Money was tight for a lot of young folks just starting out, and the extra cost of another gear was simply not affordable. Plus, if you drive a 4 speed car vs a 3 speed, the difference on the street, performance-wise, is very, very slight. Post some pics of your '67!!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

hurstmotox67, You need to get the PHS and see what it says with your options. The cowl tag does not show all the options that came on the car, just a selected few. After looking at your PHS, if your 4 speed/3 speed does not agree with cowl tag then the cowl tag and/or VIN tag might have been replaced.

The 3-1 is called the fixture or gate number. This refers to the place where the body was welded up: Gate 3, 1st work shift.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks again guys, I really appreciate all the time you've all taken to help me out and respond! I'll be doing the PHS here in about a week after one of my motorcycles sells. I've been trying to upload pictures but I'm having a hell of a time doing that from my phone as that's where all of my pictures of the car are. I'll try again and see what i can do!


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

How she's sitting currently in my garage.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

A few summers ago.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the options plate.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not the greatest condition but she's my baby!


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like a good straight body from the pic's


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well unfortunately the pictures are deceiving.. As you can see, it no longer has the Ivory painted roof and the trim is also missing. Who ever painted it did an OK job and it was pre 1976 when it was painted. There is a decent amount of rust in the rockers behind the trim and the fenders are bubbling and the quarters have had previous patch panels done. It's a great driver and Looks good from 10 feet but I've priced out all the metal i need to make her rust free again and it's right at $1,900 before shipping and body work and paint... I'll drive her and keep changing my engine configurations until the quarter panel falls off then I'll throw her on a rotisserie and do it right. Thanks though, I sure do love the looks people give a 24 year old driving an open header GTO! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would leave the car all one color when finally getting around to painting it. The painted on two tone roof on these cars doesn't do them justice. And forget about adding a vinyl top, unless you like rust issues. Much cleaner to have it as it is right now. JMHO.....


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

No vinyl top for this car haha! I've never been a fan of them and I agree, the painted roof is an acquired taste. Once again, I'm not a fan of that look either. I plan to leave it as it and I'm pulling the 461 and the 4 speed out of it tomorrow as I have other plans for it that include heavily porting the iron heads and using an older 6x2 intake and I'll be gabbing up progressive linkage with a buddy of mine. I want to run the 3 speed as my Muncie has blown up twice from the way I drive it. I've seen write ups on people running the Dearborn 3.03 behind 1200hp bonneville are and nitrometh outlaw circle track cars and them not breaking. Shooting for 550-600 horsepower and 600 ft/lbs of torque on pump gas. Should be a fun little combination with the 4:11 gear.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

What's the chance that we would both have '67 coupes with paint code K and no console!! Where are you located? I'm near Houston. We should get a side by side photo one day.


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow your car is beautiful! I'm located in Cincinnati Ohio so it would be quite the long haul for either of us as I've made the drive to college station a couple of times and it was 1100 miles and 16 hours. I agree that we should get pictures side by side but with how the winters are here, that may have to wait until spring or summer time next year!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like my vinyl top. :thumbsup:


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

Your car looks good with the vinyl top! The color combination works well. Now my car on the other hand had a Ivory (white) painted roof and light blue! If it was a black painted roof or vinyl top I wouldn't mind it so much haha.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1967goat2470 (Sep 23, 2016)

*1967 GTO POST CAR WITH 3 speed*

New to this site.... I have a 1967 GTO post coupe, with a ford Dearborn 3 speed. Original 400, 335 h.p. I have had the car for 30 years. A Dr. Bought the car in67, he lived behind my grandparents and I remember him driving it and the rumbling of the engine as he shifted gears, as I was just a kid. I dreamed of owning the car. When I turned 16, he put it up for sale, well my father bought it!!! My dream came true!! My father paid $500.00!!!! Pretty unbelievable. I have all the paperwork from when he bought it down to the build sheet. It is original starlight black with RED interior!! I have PHS documentation, came with NO POWER BRAKES, DRUMS... NO POWER STEERING, JUST A BASE GTO. Over the years I have put power steering on it, disc power brakes. It has 86,000 original miles on it!! I tell people about the 3 speed and they look at me crazy!!! And they really can't believe it's a ford transmission!!! Anyway I'm curios about how many 3 speed post cars were built in 1967, also how many were black with the RED INTERIOR??? seems pretty rare..... It is a console car, as I said everything is original except for the power steering and power disc brakes. Numbers matching car!!! Any ideas??? Thanks for any info, Mike.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't have the info you need (I bet PinionHead does) but, Man, are you ever a lucky dude!!! Take good care of that car!! So many of the 3 speeds were converted to 4 speeds, you have a rare car! Enjoy!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't believe Fred Simmonds ever broke the production numbers down on the '67 GTO Coupes. He DEF didnt break the production numbers down by ext color & interior color. The only thing he did that on was the early SD cars & the '69 & 70 RAIV TransAms.

Suffice it to say, any '67 GTO that was factory black with a red interior is very rare. Have only ran across three '67 GTO's I can remember going back 30 years that were that color combo, & two were converts.

On '67 GTO Post cars, maybe it's an anomaly, but I have picked parts off a BUNCH of 67 GTO Posts in southern, Southwester, & central plains US yards that were factory 400 2bbl ecomomy option cars, still had the original engines in them with the large deep stamped engine ID code. Each were column shift auto, with either bench or buckets, but no console. everyone of them had PS, factory AC, AM radio, that's about it. Def ordered for dealer stock to be cheap entry level cars. 

On '67 projects, have owned two '67 GTO Post cars. a Montego cream/signet gold painted roof auto AC 400 (YS engine) car , & a documented Linden Green bench seat 400 HO, auto on the column with factory rally guages & 4piston disc brakes. Enough of an oddball, looking back, wish I'd kept it. One of my best friends is currently restoring a documented '67 400 HO WV engined 4spd Coupe, CA delivered car & West coast owned til 4 years ago. Still has complete factory smog pump setup.


----------



## 1967goat2470 (Sep 23, 2016)

*1967 GTO 3 speed, post coupe/ Black with Red interior*

Thanks pinion head, I knew it was a rare car. I've owned it for 30 years, and have no plans of selling it. I have been to many car shows over the years and I have NEVER seen a post car with a 3 speed especially Black with Red interior. Like I said I've done some upgrades, power disc brakes, power steering, but I have also kept all the original parts that were replaced. It is a numbers matching car,with 87,000 miles on it. I own a paint and body shop in Savannah, Ga. So I'm in the process of repainting it. Anyway thanks for all the info guys, I really appreciate it. I'm new to this forum, but I'm addicted to it now......


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

30 years! That is awesome. 
Am remiss in welcoming you to the site 1967GTO2470...Welcome!


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

The post is old but adding my two cents anyway. Mine is also post car with the the Dearborn tranny. Plum mist, no console, standard steering and standard brakes. The PHS info looks exactly like the order sheet that my dad filled out in December 1966. The only option is a power antenna. She was shipped to Germany, as my dad was in Canadian Airforce, directly from Pontiac Michigan. I inherited the car from him in 2005 and made it driveable and have been working on it since. The tranny and standard items were cheaper but also weight savers as was the post body style.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Honeyharbour62 said:


> The post is old but adding my two cents anyway. Mine is also post car with the the Dearborn tranny. Plum mist, no console, standard steering and standard brakes. The PHS info looks exactly like the order sheet that my dad filled out in December 1966. The only option is a power antenna. She was shipped to Germany, as my dad was in Canadian Airforce, directly from Pontiac Michigan. I inherited the car from him in 2005 and made it driveable and have been working on it since. The tranny and standard items were cheaper but also weight savers as was the post body style.
> View attachment 142445


Old thread indeed but made good reading for me anyway....since I have/had a 67 plum mist post with a 3 speed dearborn and no console,manual drum brakes all around. NOW I have the same 67 post in wimbledon white with a slight gold pearl mist to slightly match my parchment interior, 4 wheel disc brakes, 3 speed dearborn w/ Hurst shifter, and will add a console someday. By the way.... if anyone has a rebuilt 3 speed dearborn or can rebuild one let me know. Second gear syncro is somewhat worn.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Kits and parts are available from Tom's Bronco parts in Medford OR. Look at the silver tag on passenger side of the transmission to get the right code. Should be the RAT model.

MAJOR Rebuild Kit - RAT, Manual 3-spd, w/Syncros & Synchro Key/Spring Kits - Toms Bronco Parts


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

RMTZ67 said:


> Old thread indeed but made good reading for me anyway....since I have/had a 67 plum mist post with a 3 speed dearborn and no console,manual drum brakes all around. NOW I have the same 67 post in wimbledon white with a slight gold pearl mist to slightly match my parchment interior, 4 wheel disc brakes, 3 speed dearborn w/ Hurst shifter, and will add a console someday. By the way.... if anyone has a rebuilt 3 speed dearborn or can rebuild one let me know. Second gear syncro is somewhat worn.
> View attachment 142454


Sir, that is a really sharp ride.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

O52 said:


> Kits and parts are available from Tom's Bronco parts in Medford OR. Look at the silver tag on passenger side of the transmission to get the right code. Should be the RAT model.
> 
> MAJOR Rebuild Kit - RAT, Manual 3-spd, w/Syncros & Synchro Key/Spring Kits - Toms Bronco Parts
> 
> View attachment 142457


Any idea how hard or any special tools required for a full rebuild?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

This is the instruction I was given with my rebuild kit for my toploader.









How to Rebuild Ford Toploader 4-Speed Transmissions


How to Rebuild Ford Toploader 4-Speed Transmissions Includes in-depth instruction and photos. Also covers how to disassemble and rebuild any manual transmission. More info on performance mods, clutches and shifters.




www.musclecardiy.com


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

67ventwindow said:


> This is the instruction I was given with my rebuild kit for my toploader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





67ventwindow said:


> This is the instruction I was given with my rebuild kit for my toploader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you attempted your rebuild yet? So 3 and 4 speeds are close to the same scope in the process?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Very few Youtube videos detailing the three speed toploader but lots for the four speed. They are basically the same transmission. I haven't rebuilt mine yet since it was working fine when removed twenty years ago. From what I have seen they're fairly easy to do but follow the service manual. Theres a few set screws that need to be removed before the internals can be taken out.


----------

